# Follar con el significado de "suspender"



## Blask

Hola, 

Julia Sanmartín Sáez dice, en el _Diccionario de argot_, que _follar_ puede corresponder a "suspender" entre los estudiantes. ¿Quisiera saber si es un uso común de tal palabra, o si más bien constituye una curiosidad?

Gracias, 

blask


----------



## lazarus1907

Blask said:


> Hola*:*


No me suena. Si alguien dijera que "la ha follado en un examen" lo entendería inmediatamente, pero no es una expresión común.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Blask, yo jamás lo había oído, pero tiene sentido, porque si te suspenden, "te joden", ergo...

A ver qué dicen los demás... 

Un saludo desde Barcelona.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Entonces estoy como Lazarus: lo entendemos pero no nos suena que sea una expresión muy común en el contexto que planteas.


----------



## Cerecita

¡Hola!

Estudio en Madrid y aquí sí es normal. Me hanfollado un examen o una asignatura quiere decir que te la han suspendido. No sé si en otros sitios será tan común. 

Un saludo


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

También puede ser una cuestión generacional. Lazarus y yo somos de la misma quinta y en nuestra época, estas cosas no se decían... Éramos más recataditos


----------



## krolaina

Coincido con ambos (Lazarus y Traductora). Yo soy de Madrid y jamás lo oí. 

Sin embargo sí puede tener otro significado: "plegar en forma de hojas alguna cosa".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Estoy pensando que sí se utiliza para decir que se va con mucha prisa.

"Fulanito *iba follado* con la moto" (normalmente pronunciado "*follao*")


----------



## krolaina

Estaba pensando...

Lo que sí he oído es "me han cepillado/me han tirado" en relación a los exámenes. Y claro, cepillar y tirar son sinónimos de f*llar (os pongo el asterisco que soy muy fina).

Edit. Fue un lapsus Tradu! sigo siendo fina...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

krolaina said:


> Estaba pensando...
> 
> Lo que sí he oído es "me han cepillado/me han tirado" en relación a los exámenes. Y claro, cepillar y tirar son sinónimos de f*ollar (os pongo el asterisco que soy muy fina).


 
¡Pues no sé por qué lo has puesto, porque has dejado todas las letras! Je je, pillina


----------



## Guachipem

Soy estudiante en Canarias, y es la primera vez que oígo algo parecido. Aquí cuando suspendes un examen dices por ejemplo "suspendí el examen de lengua", así de simple. Nunca de otro modo. 

Creo que la forma de hablar de los jóvenes canarios es completamente diferente a la de los madrileños. Usamos muchas menos palabrotas y expresiones tipo "mola mazo", "vamos al tuto", "hagamos peyas", etc


----------



## Cerecita

He preguntado a mis compañeros, son de toda España y también lo dicen. Supongo que será normal entre la gente de mi edad (20 años).


----------



## Bilma

En México definitivamente no se usa.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Málaga sí se usa .
Huelga decir que es algo ordinario y que nunca se usa en un ámbito medianamente formal,pero en el lenguaje coloquial sí se oye eso de "me follaron en tal examen".


----------



## Betildus

En Chile, definitivamente, tampoco se usa.


----------



## lengomin

Desde luego es una expresión ordinaria pero sí es común entre la gente joven. Otro sentido: cuando te encuentras en una mala situación, o cuando te ves perdido (por ejemplo en un juego): un jaque mate en ajedrez "estás follado". Saludos


----------



## Berenguer

No podía dejar de escribir en un tema como este. Definitivamente va a ser una cuestión generacional como apunta TraduPS. Entre los jóvenes ahora sí es ámpliamente usado en el sentido de "suspender", o de forma más genérica, "fallar". Así, "me han follado en el examen de mates" o más concisamente, "me han follado en mates". Y lo que más asusta ya si te llega el profesor, en plan colega, y te suelta "en el próximo examen te voy a follar".
En definitiva, en un ambiente juvenil, aunque sea un término algo ordinario, es de lo más habitual.


----------



## flljob

Bilma said:


> En México definitivamente no se usa.


 
En México no se usa follar pero sí _coger_ o _enchipoclar_:

Me cogieron en el examen
Me enchipoclaron


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Yo soy de Madrid y en mi época de estudiante, sí se decía, extremadamente coloquial, y dicho casi exclusivamente por chicos (hombres).
Y yo soy un poquito más mayor...

Saludos


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Yo también soy de Madrid y en mis tiempos de estudiante, sí se decía con esa acepción. De hecho en clase una vez un profesor (que curiosamente se presenta a la alcaldía de Madrid) dijo eso de "al que pille copiando me lo follo vivo".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## aceituna

En mis tiempo también se decía. Pero no para decir que tú has suspendido el examen, sino que te lo han suspendido... pequeño matiz


----------



## chics

Buenos días.
En Barcelona en la actualidad se sigue usando, y mucho (Ayyy.) la expresión ésta para decir "suspender". Generalmente se refiere a un suspenso flagrante. Y por supuesto es coloquial, se dice entre estudiantes, pero no se escribe al profesor "ayúdeme en esta duda que luego no quiero que me follen". Por cierto, a menudo usamos un impersonal plural como sujeto (un "ellos") de la follamienta, no un profesor en concreto.
Ejemplos:

- _Era un examen muy difícil ¡nos han follado a todos!_
- _¿Cómo te ha ido el examen? A mí me han follao._
- _¡Vaya follada! Sólo ha aprobado un 10% de la clase._
etc.


----------



## Betildus

Por lo que se deduce, lo usan sólo en España pero con un sentido totalmente errado. 
En el DRAE aparece las siguientes 4 acepciones:

*follar**1**.*
(Der. del lat. _follis_, fuelle).
*1. *tr. p. us. Soplar con el fuelle.
*2. *prnl. Soltar una ventosidad sin ruido.

*follar**2**.*
(Der. del lat. _folĭum_, hoja).
*1. *tr. Formar o componer en hojas algo.

*follar**3**.*
*1. *tr. ant. *hollar.*
*2. *tr. ant. Talar o destruir.

*follar**4**.*
(Quizá der. del lat. _follis_, fuelle).
*1. *tr. vulg. Practicar el coito. U. t. c. intr.
*2. *tr. vulg. Fastidiar, molestar.


----------



## Dhampir

Hola, aquí en Cuba "follar" se usa muy poco, y cuando se emplea no es precisamente como sinónimo de suspender, sino de tener relaciones sexuales.
Sí se emplea un sinónimo de follar en la jerga popular que es empleado como sinónimo o relativo a suspender, pero no creo que sea correcto emplearlo en esta discusión.

Saludos de Dhampir


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Pues aquí este verbo es el pan de cada día: una especie de verbo comodín.


----------



## Betildus

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Pues aquí este verbo es el pan de cada día: una especie de verbo comodín.


 
Pero nunca con el sentido de "suspender", verdad?
Sería con el "huevón", "weón", "güeón" en Chile, que también tiene un sentido positivo, cariñoso o coloquial, en fin, un comodín:
- Es muy entretenido el weón
- La weá sin sentido
- Me jodieron con ese webeo
- ¿Cómo estás weón?
(Ya se habló en otro hilo respecto de esto)


----------



## aceituna

En España, para suspender podemos decir: follar, joder, dar por culo (de hecho se recomienda a la gente ir a un examen difícil "con el bote de vaselina")... vamos, que hay una gran variedad de verbos con connotaciones sexuales que se usan como sinónimos de suspender (más bien, "ser suspendido"). (Creo que "hacer el amor" no sirve en este contexto ;-p)


----------



## chics

Bueno, los niños pequeños dicen (¿aún?)_ catear_...

Por cierto, además de todo lo explicado por aceituna, también hay la expresión acortada, simplemente "trae la vaselina por que te van a dar" o "nos han dado bien". Ahí hay que entender "...por el culo / pol culo" y por supuesto es "vete preparando por que te van a suspender" y "nos han suspendido del todo".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Bueno, los niños pequeños dicen (¿aún?)_ catear_...


 
¿En serio, Chics? ¿Es _catear_ un verbo de niños? Pues yo lo he utilizado siempre  ... Quizás lo que sea más de niños es hablar de "*cates*" como sinónimo de _suspenso_...

A ver qué dicen los demás...

Saluditos


----------



## ErOtto

Betildus said:


> Por lo que se deduce, lo usan sólo en España pero con un sentido totalmente errado.
> En el DRAE aparece las siguientes 4 acepciones:
> 
> *follar**1**.*
> (Der. del lat. _follis_, fuelle).
> *2. *prnl. Soltar una ventosidad sin ruido.


 
Si escuchase a alguien en España usar el verbo en cuestión con esa acepción... me "descojonaba"   

Sin embargo, como estudiante sí que "no han _follao_ vivos" más de una vez.  

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## RIU

Hola a todos:

Usadísimo, sobre todo en esas ocasiones en que uno no ha estudiado en absoluto pero que aun así el suspenso se considera injusto. Con todo el morro uno decia a los amigos que _me ha follado_. Cierto es que pocas veces lo oí decir a una chica pero en fin, entre los chicos, de lo más habitual. 

Y por no decir en la mili -si, si, que antes se hacía- ahí creo que estaba incluso en la orden del día.


----------



## chics

RIU said:


> Usadísimo, sobre todo en esas ocasiones en que uno no ha estudiado en absoluto pero que aun así el suspenso se considera injusto.


 
Jeje... en estos casos, a la entrada al examen, nos despedíamos con un "Te deseo suerte, y no justicia"... Yo la expresión con follar la oigo por igual entre chicos y chicas.

TPS, yo no he oído a nadie referirse a _catear_ en la universidad ni en el bachillerato. Y sí he visto risitas,  y prejuicios a personas adultas o de la misma edad (es decir, ados, en el bachillerato ¿no?) que lo decían. Hay alguna madre que dice _cateado_ y _cole_ a sus hijos, y ellos responden algo del tipo "no me hables como a un niño pequeño"...

 Pero tal vez soy yo, que me muevo en un entorno de malhablados.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Pues igual es que yo me he quedado en un estadio infantil... ¡Pero incluso en la universidad utilizaba el verbo *catear*! catear

A ver si alguien dice algo más al respecto


----------



## krolaina

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Pues igual es que yo me he quedado en un estadio infantil... ¡Pero incluso en la universidad utilizaba el verbo *catear*! catear
> 
> A ver si alguien dice algo más al respecto


 
Yo te apoyo cariño. En la facultad yo también lo he oído (y dicho.... ejem) mucho. Voy a sacar un cate tremendo...voy a catear el (píiiiiiiiiiiii) examen. Montse, éso es que tenemos el espíritu muy joven!


----------



## RIU

krolaina said:


> Yo te apoyo cariño. En la facultad yo también lo he oído (y dicho.... ejem) mucho. Voy a sacar un cate tremendo...voy a catear el (píiiiiiiiiiiii) examen. Montse, éso es que *tenemos el espíritu muy joven*!


 
¿Puedo apuntarme?  En la universidad también lo decíamos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

¡Qué guai, RIU y Krolaina! Por culpa de este foro estaba empezando a pensar que vivo en otro mundo 

'Petonets' desde BCN


----------



## krolaina

Vaaaaaaale, tú también tienes el espírtu joven! 

También se oye "me han cargado".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

krolaina said:


> Vaaaaaaale, tú también tienes el espírtu joven!
> 
> También se oye "me han cargado".


 
Ésa también la había usado yo...


----------



## chics

vaaale... está claro que es la mía, la distinta. 

Por cierto, catear lo hace el profesor (al alumno) pero también es el alumno el que catea (= suspende). Lo digo por que en la definición de la RAE sólo aparece el sujeto profesor.


----------



## RIU

Chics, 

Me acuerdo de la teoría de que solo es el alumno el que aprueba y solo es el profesor el que suspende; es decir: yo apruebo mientras que él me suspende.


----------



## chics

RIU said:


> Me acuerdo de la teoría de que solo es el alumno el que aprueba y solo es el profesor el que suspende; es decir: yo apruebo mientras que él me suspende.


 
Jeje. Me refería al uso lingüístico: 
_- Mi primo ha cateado otra vez su examen de conducir.   _
_- Mi primo, que es profe, ha cateado a la mitad de sus alumnos. _ 
(Lingüísticamente hablando, claro).

Por cierto, ¿y para _copiar _también decíais fusilar?


----------



## RIU

chics said:


> Por cierto, ¿y para _copiar _también decíais fusilar?


 
Por supuesto!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Pues yo no: Jamás lo había oído... Es que yo ni siquiera sabía copiar...


----------



## chics

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Pues yo no: Jamás lo había oído... Es que yo ni siquiera sabía copiar...


 
Yo nunca lo hice, sólo utilizo el término.


----------



## Guachipem

¿Fusilar en vez de copiar? Pues tampoco lo había oído. Para mí copiar siempre ha sido copiar, aunque tampoco lo he hecho.


----------



## Jellby

chics said:


> Por cierto, ¿y para _copiar _también decíais fusilar?



No para copiar en un examen, pero sí por ejemplo para fotocopiar un libro.

Curiosamente el DRAE incluye:

*fusilar.*
2. tr. coloq. Plagiar, copiar trozos o ideas de un original sin citar el nombre del autor.


----------



## Berenguer

Jellby said:


> No para copiar en un examen, pero sí por ejemplo para fotocopiar un libro.
> 
> Curiosamente el DRAE incluye:
> 
> *fusilar.*
> 2. tr. coloq. Plagiar, copiar trozos o ideas de un original sin citar el nombre del autor.



Coincido contigo. Lo de fusilar más bien es cuando el profesor mandaba trabajos escritos, y se hacía lo que se llama un "corta pega" es decir, cogías internet, e ibas cortando (ctrl+x) y pegando (ctrl+v) extractos de otros textos. Si se tiene hermanos mayores, lo de fusilar los trabajos del hermano mayor por parte del pequeño era bastante habitual.

Ah, y lo de "catear", no es palabra infantil. Uno catea, corrijo, a uno le catean (follan  o cepillan o cargan según lo basto que se quiera ser...)  aunque sea muy viejo. Así que, Tradu, no te sientas mayor. Aún estás en la onda (esto si que me ha sonado muy antiguo al escribirlo...aunque en fin, yo soy muy cheli .


----------



## AliceAliceT

Yo soy de Murcia y allí es muy muy común. También hay otros sinónimos como "me van a petar" (refiriendose al culo) y cosas así.


----------



## Argónida

Berenguer said:


> Coincido contigo. Lo de fusilar más bien es cuando el profesor mandaba trabajos escritos, y se hacía lo que se llama un "corta pega" es decir, cogías internet, e ibas cortando (ctrl+x) y pegando (ctrl+v) extractos de otros textos. Si se tiene hermanos mayores, lo de fusilar los trabajos del hermano mayor por parte del pequeño era bastante habitual.
> 
> Ah, y lo de "catear", no es palabra infantil. Uno catea, corrijo, a uno le catean (follan o cepillan o cargan según lo basto que se quiera ser...) aunque sea muy viejo. Así que, Tradu, no te sientas mayor. Aún estás en la onda (esto si que me ha sonado muy antiguo al escribirlo...aunque en fin, yo soy muy cheli .


 
Tú eres muy cheli y muy joven si cuando te mandaban trabajos te los podías bajar de internet  

Coincido en que lo de catear no es palabra infantil. Yo la uso habitualmente y soy más vieja que Berenguer. Lo otro no lo digo pero lo entiendo.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Argónida said:


> Tú eres muy cheli y muy joven si cuando te mandaban trabajos te los podías bajar de internet


 
¡Qué bueno!


----------



## Berenguer

AliceAliceT said:


> Yo soy de Murcia y allí es muy muy común. También hay otros sinónimos como "me van a petar" (refiriendose al culo) y cosas así.



Ciertamente este está muy en la línea de "follar", quizás un poco más escatológico, eso sí. 



Argónida said:


> Tú eres muy cheli y muy joven si cuando te mandaban trabajos te los podías bajar de internet
> 
> Coincido en que lo de catear no es palabra infantil. Yo la uso habitualmente y soy más vieja que Berenguer. Lo otro no lo digo pero lo entiendo.



No, no, no.Yo soy más cheli que joven. ¡Ya me hubiera gustado a mi podérmelos bajar! Llegue tarde, poco pero tarde al "rincón del vago". Yo era de los de la olivetti.


----------



## mirk

flljob said:


> En México no se usa follar pero sí _coger_ o _enchipoclar_:
> 
> Me cogieron en el examen
> Me enchipoclaron



¡Ay, que risa con este hilo! pero flljob, si te cogieron en el examen, no te suspendieron: te pusieron una buena arrastrada, te fue muy, muy, muy mal, ¡peor que torero principiante!.

Nunca había oído "enchipoclar" pero si "chipocludo" que es alguien muy hábil, ¿no?... bueno, ya me desvié, como acostumbro...


----------



## Ajo6969

Aquí en Andalucía es lo más común del mundo.
¡Me han follado enterito en el examen!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá catear es follar, y sí, a algunos se los cateaban en los exámenes (a mí no, porque sabía a quién copiarle).

También lo de fuisilar como sinónimo de copiar (o plagiar). Una copia fusil de algo ahora es una copia pirata.


----------



## Jellby

"Follar" se usa como algo malo, puede valer para suspender en un examen, derrotar en un partido, condenar en un juicio...


----------



## flljob

Jellby said:


> "Follar" se usa como algo malo, puede valer para suspender en un examen, derrotar en un partido, condenar en un juicio...


 
Es equivalente, entonces, al mexicanísimo *enchipoclar*.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá se usa más enchorizar que encipoclar con el mismo sentido.


----------



## Little Chandler

Sí, sí. Aquí, Galicia meridional, se dice (o al menos se decía hace unos años). Pero ojo, no _me han follado el examen_, sino simplemente _me han follado_, o sea, el objeto directo (el que recibía la acción ) era el alumno.

También recuerdo habitualmente cosas como esta:

_- ¿Qué tal el examen?_
_- ¡Ufff! Nos pusieron contra la pared y... _


----------

